
Many popular iPhone apps are recording user sessions without asking - samaysharma
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/06/iphone-session-replay-screenshots/
======
chaitanya
A lot of people here are commenting that its no big deal that organizations
are recording every screen, tap and swipe for their own apps. There are two
problems with that:

1\. As the article mentions, in some cases these apps end up leaking sensitive
data like credit card detail and passwords. Generally, if you are taking
snapshots of the user's screen instead of sending text metrics, it becomes
much harder to mask sensitive data at all times.

2\. The bigger issue is that these services generally use third parties to
record this, and their privacy policy is a big problem. For example, Glassbox
explicitly mentions that it will share end user personal data with their
"enterprise" clients (which I am guessing are basically ad companies):

> From time to time, GLASSBOX grants certain of its enterprise clients a
> license or other rights to GLASSBOX’s proprietary software products and
> solutions (the “GLASSBOX Solutions”). Through their use of these GLASSBOX
> Solutions and/or through other means, enterprise clients of GLASSBOX may get
> access to, collect and use: (i) End User non-personally identifiable
> information; and (ii) End User Personal Data.

> There are also times when we will combine such information with additional
> non-personal or de-identified information we obtain from other companies as
> well as End User Personal Data, in order for our enterprise clients to
> market directly to a certain person subject to requirements of applicable
> law. We typically analyze this information and organize it into user groups
> and audiences, based on factors such as age, gender, geography, interests
> and online actions. We and our enterprise clients then use these user groups
> and audiences, along with information about the possible relationships among
> different browsers and devices, to design and deliver customized advertising
> campaigns or other relevant content.

[https://www.glassboxdigital.com/privacy-
policy/](https://www.glassboxdigital.com/privacy-policy/)

~~~
khalilravanna
Are any of these apps used in the EU? If there’s no user consent for this
privacy policy it strikes me that this isn’t GDPR compliant and these guys are
just waiting to get fined. I wonder if they can get it around it by having
their clients (Hotels.com, etc) essentially proxy this consent through their
own privacy policies.

~~~
vsl
GDPR covers personal data. It is not universal magic dust for punishing
everything you dislike.

Movement of your finger on the screen is not personal data. Screenshots most
of the time aren’t either.

~~~
khalilravanna
I’m not sure how that’s true when the article mentions that they’re leaking
users’ personal data like credit cards and so forth. Also it seems Apple just
released a “cease and desist” due to privacy on this front.

------
epaga
I'm seeing lots of "but this is super helpful to improve UI flow, and normally
isn't nefarious!"

Well, as long as the app 1. lets me know and 2. lets me choose whether to have
this feature on or not, I don't have a problem with an app recording my usage
of it in order to improve UI flow or what have you.

The issue here is that 1. sensitive data is being transmitted via automated
screenshots and 2. the users are not even being made aware of this fact, let
alone being given a choice.

~~~
kgwxd
Options aren't good enough, the fact the code is even in there is scary and
there's nothing to gurantee your selection is being respected. No telemetry
code and open source to prove it is the only kind of software anyone should be
installing. I'm starting to think distributing software like this should be
akin to wire tapping.

~~~
bo1024
If you run someone's software on your device, you are giving them a huge
amount of trust. So many privacy and security concerns stem from people hoping
this weren't true.

------
HenryBemis
One of the reasons why I switched from iPhone to Android is the firewall.

On my jailbroken i-devices (all of them) I was always installing "Firewall
IP", and when an app was running, for any connection not previously (or
globally - meaning rule applies for all apps) approved I would get a pop-up
message (screenshot of an earlier iOS Firewall IP)[1].

Now with the jailbreaks being less efficient, and the Firewall IP app not been
updated for a few years, I switched to Android and I am using "NoRoot
Firewall" [2] for the same exactly purpose. I globally block all FB, ads,
trackers

There is always the extra option for rooter/jailbroken phones to block things
on the hosts file using host file selections from someonewhocares.org [3].

[1]:
[https://rdsbc.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/wall1.png](https://rdsbc.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/wall1.png)

[2]:
[https://lh3.ggpht.com/fXRZfgSmArBemdjABjUDu0ibP9Gis3GV5YXTVj...](https://lh3.ggpht.com/fXRZfgSmArBemdjABjUDu0ibP9Gis3GV5YXTVj_Ix5-967CtoSvZFXxAx0mQdOj0Klc=w1000-h800)

[3]: [https://someonewhocares.org/hosts/](https://someonewhocares.org/hosts/)

~~~
simonh
I think for most users Apple does a good job protecting them, but this is
definitely one significant area of weakness for the platform. There are ways
to implement similar controls using a VPN service[0], but of course then you
need to trust the VPN operator.

[0][https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/24/smart-firewall-guardian-
ip...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/24/smart-firewall-guardian-iphone-app-
privacy-before-profits/)

~~~
epanchin
One could easily host their own VPN and trust only themselves.

You could further connect to a vpn service if you wanted anonymity, although
that would of course require trusting them.

~~~
DavideNL
> easily

it's a lot more difficult/leaky, for example it's not possible to block a
certain _app_ from accessing the internet;

Sure, you can gather all the domains it connects to and block those, but those
domains and/or ip addresses can change over time. And when they do, you will
not notice, and the app will be able to access the internet until maybe one
day you notice and start blocking the new domains/ip addresses.

------
vlozko
I’ve worked with a similar library before: appsee. While it does have a little
bit of value in helping trace crash reports and provide heat maps, we
ultimately got rid of it and for the better. It can be hard to find and “cover
up” every single place where sensitive information can be displayed. That’s
really up to the developer to manually do most of it, though some of it is
done automatically (e.g. password fields). Even the most well intentioned
developer can miss out on a label that shows th user’s email or a text field
with address data. And that’s just the developers who know about this
challenge and try to do something about it. I’d venture many don’t. Just as
bad is the performance hit. Taking screenshots utilizes the main thread (no
way around it) and it just kills any attempts at making buttery smooth
animations throughout the app. Suffice to say, such libraries are just not
worth it for the perceived value they allegedly provide.

------
katsura
A two/three years ago I noticed that inspectlet (similar tech for the web) was
happily sending the passwords in clear text to their servers, even though on
their website they mentioned that passwords are never sent. I sent them an
email and they eventually fixed it, but I wonder how many passwords and credit
card CVC data did they collect before that?

~~~
dominicr
A few years ago I was doing a security audit on a site and found this very
problem. The marketing department had access to the Google Tag Manager account
and added several (!) almost identical user tracking plug-ins. They were
capturing all form fields, including credit card numbers, passwords, etc...

The documentation talked about how to block this capture but that involved a
developer getting involved and the developers didn't even know about the plug-
in.

Basically, don't add a third party service to any app or website without doing
a secuity review, especially if marketing, product or UX have suggested it!

~~~
zimbatm
That's why it's good to separate the marketing website from the main product
to different domains. When you can.

* www.mydomain.com - install Google Tag Manager, let the marketing people go crazy

* app.mydomain.com - all tracking request has to go through a developer

That works well for SaaS type of products. Not so well for online stores where
you want everything integrated.

~~~
mschuster91
> * www.mydomain.com - install Google Tag Manager, let the marketing people go
> crazy

Even there, that's dangerous. Most marketing people are not trained in legal
matters and install all kinds of shit with dubious legality. In addition the
tons of trackers on websites make the user experience really slow. Approval by
legal and tech should be the standard process, not "marketing has free rein to
fuck over the company due to messing up GDPR compliance".

------
octocode
Why does this article specifically single out iPhones? This happens on all
platforms, even web apps.

~~~
somebodynew
Apple has enough of a history responding to things like this to make
publishing an article about bad app behavior on iPhones a plausible way to
bring it to an end. If your goal is to change app store policies, including
Android phones is just going to dilute the possibility that Apple responds to
an iPhone article for no additional gain because Google is unlikely to do
anything.

~~~
octocode
"Apple tells app developers to disclose or remove screen recording code"

You win a medal!

------
ubermonkey
I guess I'm not SUPER concerned about a given app reporting on what I do _in
that app_ back to the publisher. It might even be possible to convince me it's
a reasonable way to figure out what the app does well and what it needs to
improve.

We could never get away with doing this for our (Windows) app, but sometimes I
have conversations with people in my user base and I really, really wish I had
some idea of how they got into some $random_weird_state.

But yeah, it oughta be in the T&C if nothing else.

------
kaolti
Not sure how long it's been there, but found this in Inspectlet's terms of
service:

7\. Disclosure. As soon as you begin to use Our Service, You agree to add a
disclosure to either Your terms of use, user agreement and/or privacy policy
to inform Your end-users and customers of Inspectlet’s access to their
Personal Information through Your website, and adding a link to Our Privacy
Policy which governs Our use of all such Personal Information accessed by
Inspectlet through Your website or through Your use of Our Services.

------
spicymaki
Acquiring end-user telemetry by recording inputs and sending them to the app
developer is not great especially if they don't ask for your permission.

This is quite different than the sensational headline. update: fixed wording

~~~
octocode
Telemetry implies capturing data in the form of measurements. Stuff like
"touchscreen swipe: element, location, and duration". A click heat-map would
be an example of telemetry.

This isn't the same thing. This is an actual recording of a user's entire
session. While it doesn't capture a rendered image like a "screen recorder"
would do, it captures _every_ change in real-time, so it can play it back
perfectly, and the end result is the same: you can watch a video of your
user's session.

And I can personally confirm that people definitely stand around the water
cooler and talk about the stuff they watched. It's creepy.

------
sydli
Reminds me of this research from Princeton, on the exfiltration of personal
data via equivalent session-replay services for web:

[https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/11/15/no-boundaries-
exfil...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/11/15/no-boundaries-exfiltration-
of-personal-data-by-session-replay-scripts/)

------
corbett3000
Anyone have an idea for how to block this on your iphone? Perhaps content
filtering glassboxdigital.com? Not sure if that would stop however it is that
they're transmitting back to their servers.

~~~
AndrewConn
Possibly... I might try using Charles Proxy mobile app to observe what domains
data is being sent/received from, then on your home network use something like
Pi-Hole to block those domains.

~~~
crescentfresh
Does Charles (iOS) allow capturing traffic of any app launched? Is it like a
"record" button for network traffic?

------
coldcode
Long ago a company I worked for had an iOS app and use some IBM product for
the web version (Leaf? or something) and they forced us to use it in the app
as well, it recorded the contents of each page basically (some fields were
blanked out). It also crashed so much it was worthless. I never found it
remotely useful to have such detailed info. Tagging service calls with a GUID
was much more useful, as well as recording service errors and exceptions in
Google Analytics. While we of course knew who the tag belonged to (after all
they were our customer's orders) it was of no use to anyone listening in or
watching the tags go by.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
The problem with analytics is too much info or not enough info. At each
employer, I usually do my best to get involved with the analytics portion of
our applications. Apart from just finding it interesting, I also like to try
and interject some sanity. I've seen managers walk in, puff our their chest
and say, "Just collect everything. We'll sort through it here. Make it
happen." After they walk out I engage everyone in conversation about that and
try and let them know that we should actually be creating a list of questions
we want answered and work from there. Collecting everything is almost always
not the right idea.

------
JazzXP
So if I'm understanding this right, the big issue they have is that they're
not telling the customers that they're doing it. Can't any website do exactly
the same thing in recording every keystroke written into it without a customer
knowing?

Does it really even matter if you're sending them your credit card details
anyway?

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _Does it really even matter if you 're sending them your credit card details
> anyway?_

But are you sending them this info? I thought a lot of sites used third-party
payment processors precisely in order not to handle this data themselves (and
be liable for mishandling).

~~~
JazzXP
I guess in an app they could screen record that transaction, but if they're
only storing fields and values, this is outside of what they can capture.

------
jchw
This has been done for many years on the web. The first one I can recall was
Hotjar, which offered both heat maps and session replay.

I have no comment regarding the ethical implications of this technology, but I
can see why it is useful practically.

------
polote
I was in charge of building this kind of product for another analytics
company, this technology is called session replay, and it is used for many use
cases, like : UX improvement/ support/ bug detections ...

Most of vendors record keyboard inputs and thus can record password as well as
credit card information, there was an affair about it a few years ago [1]. To
not have this issue, most of vendors provide a way to not record those
information. It requires manual tagging of the website on the element that
contains critical content.

But many of session replays vendors have many clients, and don't force or
don't verify that all the critical information are masked. This is not GDPR
compliant, because when the GDPR apply you need to consent of the user to
record his PII, and you are not even allowed to record information like
password, sexual orientation, credit card even if you have the consent.

Two things: \- Nowadays on the web most of payment pages are not hosted on the
client website, so those analytics tools are not included (but we still have
many websites that don't use third party for that) \- This data is not (most
of the time) recorded in a structured way, data of inputs is recorded as some
element of an HTML, and thus it is not super easy to extract the information
at scale

[1] [https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2018/02/26/no-boundaries-
for-c...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2018/02/26/no-boundaries-for-
credentials-password-leaks-to-mixpanel-and-session-replay-companies/)

------
paxys
> Many major companies, like Air Canada, Hollister and Expedia, are recording
> every tap and swipe you make on their iPhone apps. In most cases you won’t
> even realize it. And they don’t need to ask for permission.

The key phrases here are "recording every tap and swipe" and "on their iPhone
apps". I'm not saying it is okay, but the sensationalist headline takes away
from the real issue.

~~~
o10449366
I've been seeing the same sensationalist language even in "respected"
publications like the NYT lately. For example, they recently published a story
where it was implied that because Spotify's Messenger plugin has standard
read/write permissions (necessary to ensure basic functionality like sharing
songs) that it could also actively monitor, store, and modify your private
messages.

In smaller publications, some shoddy reporting can often be attributed to a
lack of experience or resources. It's hard to find an excuse for larger
publications with well-established editorial resources, however. These stories
are presented under the guise of public interest, but in reality they seem
increasingly driven by politics and sinister ulterior motives. The end result
is the spread of misinformation and further public distrust of the media and
technology as a whole.

~~~
_s
I doubt the sinister / political motives - these headlines and articles are
nothing more than to drive traffic / revenue.

Pick a popular company / product / service, find something that they _could_
be doing, throw up an article suggesting that's what they _could_ be doing but
have the title inferring that it is what they are _actually_ doing. Rinse /
repeat.

~~~
EGreg
However!

This is what happens under capitalism when private news organizations are
disrupted by the Internet.

The solution is a collaborative news site, we don’t need intrepid reporters
going into war zones when everyone can record video on their phone. We don’t
need biased clickbait news providing fodder for soial network algorithms to
herd us into echo chambers. We need a place where people of all viewpoints
meet and duke it out like Wikipedia but for news.

PS: wikinews in particular sucks though

~~~
whitexn--g28h
There's a difference between the photos people take on a phone and the
journalism that people like Tyler Hicks do. It's just not the same. Please
show me a crowd sourced article that has this impact.
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/10/20/world/middlee...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/10/20/world/middleeast/saudi-
arabia-invisible-war-yemen.html)

------
fitzroy
"Record the screen" could be more precise. I assumed the article was saying
apps were literally recording a video of the screen, complete with alert
popups etc (like the Screen Recorder app).

I realize there isn't functionally much difference _within_ an app. But unless
I'm reading it incorrectly, it's not recording the screen it's just the UI of
the app. That's not nothing, but I always assumed (sadly?) that a lot of apps
have been doing that for years to hone their UX dark arts.

~~~
jrockway
Yeah. An equally hysterical article could be written about web servers
recording your IP address and what page you visited.

Maybe this is a bit much, but developers do need some data as to how their app
is performing in the real world. You might have some metrics that says 0% of
visitors to your order checkout page on FooPhone 1.0 are completing orders
successfully. With a screenshot, you can immediately see that that screen
doesn't even work on that device. It doesn't sound like a tragic loss of
privacy to me, but rather an important tool for developers to help smooth over
the reality of massive device incompatibility.

~~~
kovrik
It is all good until you start sending credit card details and all other
personal and sensitive information without even asking user about it.

As a user, I don't care at all if it makes dev's life easier. I bought the app
and don't want my personal info to be leaked.

~~~
kbenson
So, we're supposed to trust the application's main process to accept a credit
card securely, but not trust their system which tracks UX?

It might be one more place to screw up, but so is just having more actions
your app can do.

I'm not sure I see any difference between an app recording all I traction
within it (for single purpose apps, but not browsers) and a store video
recording everything in it.

~~~
kalleboo
> So, we're supposed to trust the application's main process to accept a
> credit card securely, but not trust their system which tracks UX?

Correct. The payment code is usually gone over with a comb for PCI compliance
(or completely outsourced to someone like Stripe), whereas the UX tracking is
much less so. It's also a common enough issue that stuff like credit cards or
API codes end up leaking into logs.

~~~
kbenson
PCI compliance covers all aspects of credit card numbers and how they are
collected, transmitted and stored. There's no reason to believe a company you
can't trust to either not grab it or transmit it or store it for UX metrics
non-compliantly will take care to do so in a compliant manner otherwise for
normal operations. Either they take care with important data or they don't,
and for this measurement "assume it's taken care of because they offload it to
some other company" doesn't really count as taking care and absolve them of
the responsibility, as I'm sure a lot of developers convince themselves it
does.

That said, my point isn't necessarily that you should trust apps gathering UX
metrics more, but that you should probably trust all apps quite a bit less,
whether they track user actions or not.

------
threatofrain
> Apps like Abercrombie & Fitch, Hotels.com and Singapore Airlines also use
> Glassbox, a customer experience analytics firm, one of a handful of
> companies that allows developers to embed “session replay” technology into
> their apps.

> These session replays let app developers record the screen and play them
> back to see how its users interacted with the app to figure out if something
> didn’t work or if there was an error. Every tap, button push and keyboard
> entry is recorded — effectively screenshotted — and sent back to the app
> developers.

~~~
xenadu02
> effectively screenshotted

IMHO that is deceptive. System alerts, notifications, etc are presented in a
protect system context the application can't see so there is in fact a very
big difference between recording button taps and "screenshott[ing]".

------
zaidf
This is horrible reporting if by “record” they mean “log meta data like swipe
coordinates and recreate it.” That is not the same as record.

~~~
haukilup
> This is horrible reporting if by “record” they mean “log meta data like
> swipe coordinates and recreate it.” That is not the same as record.

Is there much of a practical difference here? Employees at the company can
essentially watch a video-like recreation of how you went through and used
their app. This includes details that you might not expect such as which email
you typed into a field before backspacing and choosing another to sign up
with.

I want to believe that a product owner at companies like Tinder aren't
watching videos of me sexting someone to "learn how we can improve the user
experience". If the response is then to say "don't use Tinder!", start
considering the alternatives - you end up having to trust someone, or do
nothing digitally.

~~~
eddieroger
> Is there much of a practical difference here?

Yes, because an app provider can know a dozen different ways what they're
showing you already, but nothing else on your system. There is a world of
difference between Tinder knowing i dismissed an incoming text alert because I
swiped up at the top of the screen and knowing what the content of that text
message was, to use your example. Tinder can already log the content of the
messages you send in their platform,

------
YeahSureWhyNot
sensationalist bs. how is ability to watch a screen recording of you using
their app and typing in your credit card into THEIR app is different from the
same app developer just pulling up your credit card info from their database?
if you give the info to the app, the app owner will see your info. as
discussed as that. the fact that its in a form of screen recording doesn't
make it scary or dangerous.

~~~
foobiekr
Well, one extremely important difference is that I might trust company X in
part because they will want to preserve their brand but not trust poorly-run
user-analytics company Y that a part of X uses which will give X plausible
deniability for responsibility.

The other is that PCI helps mitigate their handling on the CC side but those
user analytics companies aren't part of that.

~~~
YeahSureWhyNot
yeah, actually good point. in cases when customer didnt trust the merchant
enough with their financial data and used paypal or whatever but the shitty
merchant still saw everything. definitely not compliant.

------
z3t4
Watching users via tracking and telemetry is very useful in order to learn
about your users. But I also think it's also unethical. With the mindset that
users are "lemings" ¹ where your job as a developer is to optimize profits
from these "dumb fucks"².

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmings_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmings_\(video_game\))
2:
[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mark_Zuckerberg](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mark_Zuckerberg)

------
Theodores
Screen recording apps are fine if you want to go over how a small group of
people use your website however the data is hard to analyse.

Plain old Google Analytics is a bigger deal when you think about it. Anyone
that has this configured half decently where the IDs are provided by some
backend server really has got the low down on how you use the website. Every
aspect of 'engagement' can be recorded and reports made that don't entail
watching through untold hours of 'user engagement'.

It is a bit like spying in the modern age. In the olden days any intelligence
agency could throw resources at tracking one individual of interest. However
if you need a team of twenty people to stalk someone then getting the budget
can be hard. They would have to be the 'Chairman of the Communist Leadership'
or the leader of a striking union for that to be approved. In the modern era
we all know how NSA et al. do it, surveillance on everyone and able to do a
report on anyone deemed 'Communist' (or whatever).

It isn't the 'everything on screen' you need to worry about as nobody except
an intern is going to be looking at that. It is the half decent Google
Analytics setups that are a far greater concern if you are terrified of
marketing people. Yet nobody bats an eyelid to Google Analytics, the cookie
notices say it is mostly harmless and just there for your own good.

Luckily though very few companies are really that competent at Google
Analytics. They may have people adding ever more bloat to Google Tag Manager
for this to feed various things such as affiliate marketing schemes, however
the people doing SEO are rarely familiar with web development and, not
understanding the 'problem space', don't realise the possibilities.

------
MagicPropmaker
Users are very bad at describing what they did when an app crashed. Recording
application state and logging it is a wonderful aid to debugging. I did this
routinely when deploying in-house applications.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
I’m not sure what gave you the idea that you don’t need permission. Why don’t
we go ahead and put a camera in your bathroom in case the plumber ever needs
to diagnose a leak?

~~~
cordite
The same applies to web applications. Fullstory (developed by ex Googlers) and
others are in this market too, but I don’t see them monetizing what they get
to parties outside of charging the app maker.

------
oth001
Would be cool to see a non-TechCrunch link. TechCrunch shows blank pages on
mobile for me

~~~
sologuardsman2
[https://outline.com/ZaJnG3](https://outline.com/ZaJnG3)

------
nerdile
Ok. So what? Software and services have kept usage metrics and clickstream
data for decades. They have privacy policies saying that they may collect data
about how you use their product. This is that data. So, is this a surprise?

If you don't want Abercrombie to know which items you looked at, don't look at
them on the Abercrombie app, or at the Abercrombie store, or on the
Abercrombie website.

~~~
millstone
Abercrombie's data collection should start and end at the data I choose to
send them, including the products I click on.

I do not expect Abercrombie to "see what I do in real time," including where I
position my mouse on my screen, text I type and then choose to delete, my
physical location, etc.

~~~
kkarakk
then goto the mall? except wait, probably tracked on security cam there
nowadays + credit card transactions are tracked + tracking movement in the
store using multiple wifi APs + tracking what you purchase internally.

the expectation of privacy when dealing with a business that can monetise the
data about you in some way may be a dead thing already until the govt gets
involved.

~~~
calgoo
Its only dead because people choose to give up. If we don't fight it at every
turn, we will keep on living in this dystopian future. The government will
never step in to protect you as they want as much of this information as
possible. We have already seen how politicians try to abuse any possible thing
they can to get more power and/or win elections.

We need the engineers in the these companies to join the fight, refuse to
install or add these features. If that impossible because there are many
people who don't see this as a corrupt practice, then we need others to step
up and help block and expose it.

Please don't give up on privacy or freedoms, that just dooms us more.

------
kankles
Replaying user behaviour is not a privacy issue. Pretty much every mobile/web
app connected to the internet is doing this with varying granularity.

AFAIK it's a pretty standard practice in UX and product design. A&F might have
analysed hours of your finger gesture activity, but I doubt they're gonna know
what brand of toilet paper you wiped with this morning.

~~~
TheChaplain
I would rather not having an app sending screenshots of the screen / record
taps while I input my CC number.

Nor of any alerts / notifications that are unrelated to the app itself.

So I'd say it can be quite a privacy issue.

~~~
fasteddie
Many of these companies (e.g. FullStory, Hotjar) obfuscate all input fields
for exactly this reason.

~~~
sbr464
I’m sorry but they don’t, at least in a sensible defaults, easy/reliable way.
Unless they’ve changed recently. We did extensive testing and found it was up
to the end user implementing the integrations, and their regard for this
topic/privacy.

------
crispytx
People that complain about this stuff obviously have never launched an app
before. If you don't record what people are doing with your app, then you're
not going to have any idea if anyone is actually using it, or if it is any
good, or if there is anything you need to fix.

~~~
saagarjha
> If you don't record what people are doing with your app, then you're not
> going to have any idea if anyone is actually using it, or if it is any good,
> or if there is anything you need to fix.

There are other ways to get information as to what to fix, and I have no need
to know what people are doing in my app.

